# Ircomm unter SuSE 8.2 einrichten



## Kocha (19. November 2003)

Kann jemand nem Dummy wie mir erklären, wie man das macht?
Hab so nen seriellen Infrarotkasten gekauft. Das geile is, dass dieser bidirektional ist. ;-)


----------



## Kocha (21. November 2003)

Für die, die's interessiert.. Lirc funktioniert eigentlich relativ gut, allerdings sendet mein Gerät einfach nich die selben Daten, die es erhält.
Muss das noch genauer anschauen, bin jetzt aber zu müde.


----------



## Sway (21. November 2003)

hmm, ich hab mir das jetzt 3-4 mal durchgelesen und kann *KEINEN* Sinn in diesem zweiten Thread erkennen? Willst du damit sagen, das du die Lösung jetzt selber gefunden hast?


----------



## Kocha (21. November 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso..
Ich wollte mir nen Ircomm..also so n Infrarot-Teil über seriell unter Linux einrichten, damit es für mich die Funktion einer Fernbedienung übernimmt.
Geschafft hab ich's mit Lirc, das findet man auf lirc.org.
Ist ja nich so schwer.


----------



## Sway (22. November 2003)

war bei mir noch sehr spät geworden und hab anscheinend nix gepeilt


----------



## Kocha (22. November 2003)

Is ja nich so schlimm ;-) 

Kennst Du Dich aus mit Lirc?
Hab n Problem damit, und auf der Mailingliste wird nie was beantwortet.


----------

